# Tarantulas...WAIT THERES MORE



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 3, 2007)

Found a great place to get certain feederbugs....mostly crix. you can get certain sizes weekly, bi-weekly or monthly. Hard for me to get to tho...damn AOL... :evil: anyway heres the link: http://www.tarantulas.com/bugstore.asp


----------



## Asa (Aug 4, 2007)

Cool. Here's some more places,

www.mantisplace.com

www.petco.com

www.fruitflies.net

www.mantiskingdom.com

www.grubco.com

I know I'm forgetting some but...I was always frustrated begining the hobby, for a lack of links. Now I spread them liberally.


----------

